# linear accelerator



## ليدي لين (28 مارس 2009)

هذا الملف يحتوي على معلومات بسيطه عن جهاز linear accelerator واتمنى ان تعم الفائدة


----------



## tdm (28 مارس 2009)

يعطيك العافية ع المشاركة


----------



## therarocky (29 مارس 2009)

مشكووووورة م. ليان ....
بارك الله فيكي ....
وجزاكي الله كل خير .....


----------



## المسلم84 (29 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الملف.......


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (21 يونيو 2009)

أشكرك لين مشاركة جميلة


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (21 يونيو 2009)

شكرا والله يعطيكي العافية


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## pal_eng (18 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الملف


----------



## فداء (20 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## الباشمهندسة الطبية (15 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير للافادة وربنا يجعل كل ملفاتك المفيدة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أبو عابد عبدالله (15 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

